# Maple burl.



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2020)

Went to mill today... 7 hours. I am tired...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks like a well spent 7 hours.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Looks like a well spent 7 hours.



Maybe but my body is saying- stupid I told you Not to do this....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 4, 2020)

It will forgive you tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> It will forgive you tomorrow.


I am at this moment- Thinking of the song- Impossible dreamer....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah, but you’ll do it all over again, and soon I bet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Yeah, but you do it all over again, and soon I bet.


Sunday.....


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 5, 2020)

You love it, and you know it! And so do we! Magnificent burl! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> You love it, and you know it! And so do we! Magnificent burl! Chuck


I do. nothing quite like opening up the package

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 5, 2020)

Suck it up big guy...from those photos you posted of those giant burls on your trailer, you've got your work cut out for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Suck it up big guy...from those photos you posted of those giant burls on your trailer, you've got your work cut out for you.


oh those are all cut- Sunday. now to the kiln and fill trailer for sunday. I whine but am a glutton for punishment. @Tom Smart is right above. and I have one more trip this month for more of the same....

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 5, 2020)

You need a bigger truck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> You need a bigger truck.


No way. I am crazy enough already.. but most gets shipped. I like to pick and choose the maple though...


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 5, 2020)

Mike, I know there are downsides to your job; there always are. Just can't figure out what it is with yours...……. Again, thanks for the tease. And I also love the line "....opening the package....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> No way. I am crazy enough already.. but most gets shipped. I like to pick and choose the maple though...


You ain’t crazy, just persistent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Mike, I know there are downsides to your job; there always are. Just can't figure out what it is with yours...……. Again, thanks for the tease. And I also love the line "....opening the package....


Not a job, been retired for 10 years. It is a hobby gone bad...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 7, 2020)

Exceptional burl Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 12, 2020)

Always always always love to see those Burl pictures 
I really appreciate you sharing those with us

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2020)

About 3.5 weeks in kiln. Had to check. 20% in center so doing great. Considering it was a live tree 5.5 weeks ago. Now this is white....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 27, 2020)

20% only until I droll on it 
Looks incredible

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

